# What legacy programming languages are still used in today's work environment?



## aaronson2012 (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm doing a research paper on legacy programming languages, do you know of any places that list the advantages and disadvantages of a modern corporation using an outdated programming language or an example of such corporation? I've heard that COBAL is still used.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

You are not going to do very well if you cannot even get the names correct.


----------



## EhrlichParr (Dec 29, 2011)

Just take the example of machine language known as assembly. It is still used by majority of the electronic chip manufacturers who need to program their chips. Besides that, you can't get out of C and C++ concepts. Even today, many people are using this language to design different solutions for different systems.


----------



## jimi (Jun 14, 2000)

aaronson2012 said:


> I'm doing a research paper on legacy programming languages, do you know of any places that list the advantages and disadvantages of a modern corporation using an outdated programming language


nope, except it's already in place, proven, and paid for


> or an example of such corporation?


RPG might be considered such a language, and it's the main language i use to write code for the joint i work for. some others using what are mislabeled "outdated" languages, err think banks and large corp's that have had IT dept's for sometime, many times all that's needed is to use the same proven backend system and provide a flavor of the month UI.
Now if you call me outdated i'll smack ya with my walker



> I've heard that COBAL is still used.






DaveBurnett said:


> You are not going to do very well if you cannot even get the names correct.


LMAO:up:


----------



## vic2pc (Jan 16, 2012)

BASIC is still used today, witness PureBasic and the like. Wikipedia should have a list of languages somewhere about today's languages relevance.


----------

